# Cockatiels for sale!



## TailFeathers (Jun 9, 2012)

due to unfortunate circumstances we have to get rid of three of our beloved cockatiels  its sad to see them go but as long as i still own them i am going to make sure they are going to a good home. we are asking $15 for each. the ones for sale are:
PrettyBoy








Fawkes








and Snow









we live in PA, locals/driving distance only so if interested PM me please and we can discuss it.


----------



## vampiric_conure (Jul 8, 2012)

Oh my! It's unfortunate you have to let them go  And darn it, I'm in canada!


----------



## SunnyandChickie (Jul 9, 2012)

Awe, that sucks! They are gorgeous, I am sure you will find good homes for them!


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

If I was closer i'd want Fawkes.


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

I would want Snow.


----------



## SoraRyuuzaki (Jul 16, 2012)

I would also want Snow  and I wish I could, but I'm all the way across the continent...


----------



## Ghosth (Jun 25, 2012)

Too long a drive for me, but best of luck finding good homes!


----------



## WendyBeoBuddy (Dec 12, 2011)

I'm so sorry you have to let them go  it makes me sad because Prettyboy looks like my Meanboy(who oddly enough has the nick name Prettyboy when he decides to be nice) and Fawks looks like Ari. I would take them if i could!


----------



## mouseb (Aug 2, 2012)

I PMed you I'am relatively close.


----------



## Korvia (Aug 3, 2012)

Sad you have to let them go, I hope you find good homes for them all. I wish I lived closer, I would defiantly home one if I did.


----------



## TailFeathers (Jun 9, 2012)

i believe we have a home for them all... not 100% sure yet tho


----------



## nassrah (Feb 27, 2012)

Oh I hope you do It would be so much better for them to be together less stressful for them to settle in the new environment.Keeping my fingers crossed.All the best X X


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

Please keep us posted. They are lovely tiels.


----------



## TailFeathers (Jun 9, 2012)

Pretty Boy and Fawkes are still available! anyone in the INDIANA PA area and interested please PM ME!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

